# racoon



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well last weekend was a disaster I never would have thought a **** would chew through the siding to get my birds. So I've spent most of the week lining my loft with chain link. 3 years ago they got my young birds by pulling the roof vent off, this time it was my breeders.

My whole loft is screwed together it really had to work at it, by the weekend the whole thing will be covered with chain link on the inside. Not sure what else to do.
Dave


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Coonskin hat


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Get yourself a live trap. You can use marshmallows for bait. As you catch them hull them off to the next county. They are very cunning and destuctive.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I never would have thought a **** would chew through the siding to get my birds.
> Dave


Did he manage to chew through the siding in one night and get in?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Joe Black said:


> Did he manage to chew through the siding in one night and get in?


Yes I was out in the loft till about 10:30 and my neighbor called And said there was some thing in my loft around 4am. 
Dave


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh Thank God,ur neighbour was awake and called u and the roon couldn't get his claws to the breeders. Traping and relocating the **** will solve the problem temporarily because another ***** may come in to fill his place. Have to make the loft secure and **** proof.

I have a friend who has major cat problem. He let his two dogs out in the yard at night. His dogs take care of their business very well.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Oh Thank God,ur neighbour was awake and called u and the roon couldn't get his claws to the breeders. Traping and relocating the **** will solve the problem temporarily because another ***** may come in to fill his place. Have to make the loft secure and **** proof.
> 
> I have a friend who has major cat problem. He let his two dogs out in the yard at night. His dogs take care of their business very well.


No he didn't call me in time for that, I lost 18 of my breeders. Luckily it didn't get to my best they are in a different loft.

I have a live trap I will keep set up for the next few weeks just to make sure. That **** will not be back my neighbor saw to that.
Dave


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

Raccoons are deviant and ruthless. Sorry you lost some of your birds. I had raccoons get some of my chickens a couple of years ago. In my case there were three of them that got in. I used canned tuna fish in the trap to catch them. You may end up with a few stray cats along the way though. Drove about 50 miles into the country and released them. I used two layers of 3/4"wood and double wire on my loft.


----------



## Jimmyjack (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello, I am new to pigeons but I have raised chickens for many years. I have dealt with many ***** threw out the years. A dog is the best deterrent for a **** but if a dog is not a option for you then a live trap would be your best bet. 
Make sure you put it on a flat surface so it wont rock. If you use some kind of fish for bait you are more likely to catch a possum or a skunk. What I have found that works best is a hotdog. Get a zip tie and zip tie the hotdog to the bottom of the trap. Put it towards the back of the trap but not right up against the back wall of the trap because ***** will use their little fingers to pick at the hotdog without entering the trap. 
Be careful after you catch it because ***** are vicious and will take a finger off. 

Good luck


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

one lady tried to tell me that animals only kill for food and people kill for fun .I told her she is full of s--t . I pointed out that cats kill for the fun of it ,along with ***** . she did say thank you to me for pointing her flaw in thinking .


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

What about using some type of metal siding or skirting?


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

One thing that i dissagree with the others on this thread is taking it 'out in the country and cutting it loose'. I live in the country in my part of the world and some people around here that catches anything has that same idea. So basicly people are dumping *****,opossiums coyotes ect in my back yard witch makes it hard for me to raise pigeons without loosing birds every month. The best thing to do in those situations is to "take care of it" with a .22LR. That way nobody else has to deal with it after you get it. And Crazy Pete,my condolences to your lost breeders.

Thanks


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

There are places to take animals where is not in sometimes backyard. Killing the animal is not always the best solution. We all know pigeons are considered a nuisance to many and I think all of us would agree that killing the birds is not the option. Many states have WMA's where it may possible to release a wild animal although I wouldn't do without permission from the game warden or other state official. While sometimes it may be the only option to kill the animal (like if the animal is caught in the act and killing it will prevent further loss to your stock) but killing the animal while its in a trap and after the fact is not the best answer


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pouter Guy has a point,and Crazy bird too.
To me killing is brutal,radical and barbaric. Animals also have right to live. If I were a ****,my life would not be easy. I would also cease any opportunity presented to me.

I would say that we humans have minds to think and rationalise that the bird in a cage is a pet but an animal won't have that discretion. How many ***** will a person kill??? There gon be more to come and test the loft for providing them with a hefty meal. I have major cat and falcon problem. If I start killing/poisoning, there wiil be a pile in a month. Cats come and realise they can't reach the birds and go away.
Securing the birds is the best and crucial thing to be done. Then one would not have to worry or kill any beast. We owe it to our birds like we owe it to our children

And an animal must be relocated in a forest/away from civilzation, not at such places that it cause problems again to others(as Pouter Guy faces). Just give the trapped animal to a long route semi driver,ya, we will have to shell some bucks out.

Sorry for the breeders you've lost Dave, I thought.... I was so happy that bloody **** didn't cost ur birds their lives but ... Oh.
Once,I also lost 11 of my best homebred flyers to a mongoose. So I know how it feels. The loss is irreparable.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

Pouter Guy said:


> The best thing to do in those situations is to "take care of it" with a .22LR.
> Thanks


Well, killing everything that comes our way is not the best answer to these problems.
Making the loft secure and **** prove seems to be a little more civilized!
Even technology can be a good tool to help us prevent this kind of thing.
I have seen camera systems and motion sensors that sale on the cheap that can notify the owner in case of trespassing by one of this animals.
Been an information technology major I am surprise not to see more modern technology been implemented in the hobby!
It sucks that the OP had to endure this horrible experience!
As for myself after reading this post I will be researching ways to improve security.


Joe


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Strongly agree with Joe Black


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ross Howard said:


> Coonskin hat


It is getting cooler these months...


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> It is getting cooler these months...


Yeah coonskin hats work for me.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The first **** chased me out he wasn't done with his meal, I had no choice but to let my neighbor take care of him. I got 3 more with a live trap and hauled them down into Kansas on a training toss with the birds, hope they are not homing *****. I lined the whole inside of the loft with chain link, every thing else has 1/4in wire I don't think even a mouse can get in now.
Dave


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL!!! That's a good one. At least you got em away from your loft


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I lined the whole inside of the loft with chain link, every thing else has 1/4in wire I don't think even a mouse can get in now.


That's cool. Now ur birds safe and u don't have to kill


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

shoot the sob


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

doveman2 said:


> shoot the sob


Amen brother


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. We have used electric wire to keep bears out of the back yard.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

and what about ***** and other varmets?


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

still say shoot the sobs


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

they r ruthless. shoot them or trap them for the pelt


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

doveman2 said:


> still say shoot the sobs


And i still agree with u.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

thank-you pouter guy


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

nice looking bird there


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

What goes around comes back around!
Sorry I never wanna say that but its too much for me to handle.

If a person can't make his loft secure,he is the one who need to be punished not an innocent wild creature who has no wits to rationalise...
If one's birds are in a safe and protective enclosure he wouldn't have to kill. Guess some some guys love to do the killing and take pleasure out of that...

How cool is that!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought my loft was secure I never dreamed they would go through the siding or that they could go through the siding, and I wouldn't have shot him but he chased me out then went back for desert.
Dave


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I thought my loft was secure I never dreamed they would go through the siding or that they could go through the siding, and I wouldn't have shot him but he chased me out then went back for desert.
> Dave


That's justifiable in lieu of self defence...Nebraska guy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> What goes around comes back around!
> Sorry I never wanna say that but its too much for me to handle.
> 
> If a person can't make his loft secure,he is the one who need to be punished not an innocent wild creature who has no wits to rationalise...
> ...


If one wanted to keep his head warm in the winter and not go to walmart to participate in buying from corporate bussiness, and use what he takes from nature, then a fur hat is in order IMO. killing and wasting it makes no sense I agree.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yea,cool idea... Nothing goes to waste!


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

"Life is life's greatest gift. Guard the life of another creature as you would your own because it is your own. On life's scale of values, the smallest is no less precious to the creature who owns it than the largest."


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Joe Black said:


> "Life is life's greatest gift. Guard the life of another creature as you would your own because it is your own. On life's scale of values, the smallest is no less precious to the creature who owns it than the largest."



Gee, I like that. Where did you get it?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Joe Black said:


> "Life is life's greatest gift. Guard the life of another creature as you would your own because it is your own. On life's scale of values, the smallest is no less precious to the creature who owns it than the largest."


I agree to it on any day at any given time... Great saying


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't remember but its one of my favorite.




Jay3 said:


> Gee, I like that. Where did you get it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Joe Black said:


> Can't remember but its one of my favorite.


It's a good one. Love it!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Joe Black said:


> "Life is life's greatest gift. Guard the life of another creature as you would your own because it is your own. On life's scale of values, the smallest is no less precious to the creature who owns it than the largest."


then we all should stop killing mosquitoes, ants, roaches, mice/rats, spiders... ect? the above sounds sweet and pretty but not practical. IMO. so many hiporcrites in this world, not saying you are, if you can live a life actually keeping death from ALL life forms on the earth you deserve your own religion and perhaps a medal.  I think I must kill at least 10 or more bugs just cleaning my windows or driving my car.


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

Starting to split hairs here. If its necessary to protect your stock then do what needs to be done. If not just do the right thing. Pretty simple I think. Crazy Pete did what he needed to and I absolutely think he handled it the right way. Others may disagree but not much I can do about that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazybird said:


> Starting to split hairs here. If its necessary to protect your stock then do what needs to be done. If not just do the right thing. Pretty simple I think. Crazy Pete did what he needed to and I absolutely think he handled it the right way. Others may disagree but not much I can do about that.


I agree! neither one of you are "crazy". the "right thing" can be interpreted many ways. I have yet to try the marshmellow in the trap, but will when or if the time comes, I think that is interesting and helpful.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> then we all should stop killing mosquitoes, ants, roaches, mice/rats, spiders... ect? the above sounds sweet and pretty but not practical. IMO. so many hiporcrites in this world, not saying you are, if you can live a life actually keeping death from ALL life forms on the earth you deserve your own religion and perhaps a medal.  I think I must kill at least 10 or more bugs just cleaning my windows or driving my car.



If you think that quote is hypocritical, then I think you are missing the meaning of it. Actually, it's a good quote.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Why killing deliberately if one can avoid it? Killing something without realising is another thing to me...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> If you think that quote is hypocritical, then I think you are missing the meaning of it. Actually, it's a good quote.


I think she grasped the meaning of the qoute, Its quite simple, But she has a point, Most would use the quote and then 5 mins later stand in a spider because "they are creepy" or "I'm scared of spiders".


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think this is really being over thought. It was a nice quote with a nice thought. One that more people could think about. Dissecting it is ridiculous. But if some have nothing better to do..........................................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I think this is really being over thought. It was a nice quote with a nice thought. One that more people could think about. Dissecting it is ridiculous. But if some have nothing better to do..........................................


if an opinion is dissecting it then I guess I did,at least to you. I disagree totally with the quote for many reasons, that is all. emotions sometimes are not reality.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> if an opinion is dissecting it then I guess I did, to you. I disagree totally with the quote for many reasons, that is all. emotions sometimes are not reality.


I agree with u SW. Just woundering,is brockey and Joe the president and secretary of peta
or what?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I strongly feel this thread be closed to keep the members in harmony...


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

*Members in harmony?*



brocky bieber said:


> I strongly feel this thread be closed to keep the members in harmony...


Dude that sounds like something a hippi smokin crack
would say lol.Imo Just shoot all the ***** and oposums that try to get ur birds and everything will be fine. Its not like we are lacking any around here.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't advocate shooting any thing unless you are going to eat it, and we only shot the one that would not leave. I trapped a few more with a live trap and relocated down by the Blue river. 

Maybe this should be closed it is getting a little out of control.
Dave


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats what im saying. Only shoot the ones that are giving ur birds trouble.
I also agree with the shooting and eating part. Im a avid hunter and trapper. It just seems that brocky anf joe dont like us tslking about shooting anything at anytime.It is part of my life to hunt and trap and will protect my birds if needed.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Rather then close the thread FOR NOW how about we post keeping the thread on track. The problem started when a **** entered a loft THOUGHT to be secure. But the **** tore through the siding. Which meant that **** went the extra mile to gain entry. The **** was taken care of In a manner needed at the time. The owner of any poultry. live stock pigeon ECt has the right to take needed action as they see fit. What others think they would have done Is there choice. They may have done the same. Until this happens to them they are not sure what they would have done. The idea is to keep the birds safe . And most often they are. But some where some times Things happen. Not good for the birds Or the creature that kills them. Lets leave it at that pointing fingers saying I would have done this or that We were not there So nobody can say they would have. And at least the birds are hopefully safer As extra precautions have been taken..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pouter Guy said:


> Dude that sounds like something a hippi smokin crack.would say lol


O yea...???


Pouter Guy said:


> Imo Just shoot all the ***** and oposums that try to get ur birds and everything will be fine. Its not like we are lacking any around here.


U're welcome with ur personal opinion brah! Every region/ecosystem has limited resources for supporting a population of a particular species. U must have heard every animal has its territory in which it would not let others of his kind enter. 
U kill more,more gonna come to fill in its space and may be this time in partnership...

Killing for living is justifiable. That's what the ***** do... It would be sad if one don't realise the importance of safeguarding his birds,and putting them in jeopardy what he calls precious

So u've tried hippi crack,huh!?! LL


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I think this can happen to any of us. When an animal eats through the sidding that is something that is not expected. Was the loft directly on the ground or was it off the ground with a space underneath? We have many racoons here and I am now wondering what I can do to make the loft more secure. My loft is about 12-18 inches off the ground but that doesnt mean they cant chew from underneath.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

flight said:


> I think this can happen to any of us. When an animal eats through the sidding that is something that is not expected. Was the loft directly on the ground or was it off the ground with a space underneath? We have many racoons here and I am now wondering what I can do to make the loft more secure. My loft is about 12-18 inches off the ground but that doesnt mean they cant chew from underneath.


My loft is on blocks 15 inches, I don't have all the bottom side covered with chain link yet I have to get some more iron. Those pesky critters can chew through wood, lets see them chew through steel.
Dave


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Just a thought and I don't know if it would work but has anyone ever tried motion lights around their lofts. I don't know if that would be enough or not to move them along their way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are you attaching the chain link to the walls? Hard ware cloth would have been easier. Would never have expected a raccoon to go through a wall. Rats can though.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

I don’t think anyone objected to Crazy Pete’s actions after he clarified that he killed the **** in self-defense; “The first **** chased me out.”

If anything I think many of us have been sympathetic and truly sad over his loss.

The rest is just noise!

After reading what happen to Pete I am a little concern over my security.
Like Jay mention I never though a **** will be able to go through a wall in a matter of hours...
My small loft is flat on the grown and is secured with plywood and Hardware cloth that looks very strong and difficult to break but I guess is a cake walk for a hungry ****.
I haven’t seen too many ***** in my neighborhood but I know there is a couple of Florida red fox.
I think motion detectors and alarms besides the basic security measures that we all already know are very good options.
Once am done remodeling my home I will post a couple of threads with Ideas on how to implement some basic inexpensive technology to the security of the loft.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> How are you attaching the chain link to the walls? Hard ware cloth would have been easier. Would never have expected a raccoon to go through a wall. Rats can though.


Using the tension bar that you slide down the chain link to hold it to the post, then I had to drill the whole every 4 inches and use 4 inch screws on every other wall stud so a lot of tension bars and a whole lot of work. A mink could get through the fence, but I don't think it could get through the siding.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! That will be like a bank vault. Would love to see that. Nothing will get through that. Except that rats have chewed through solid flat walls. But I think that's not very likely. Your birds should be safe.


----------

